# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  NH Union Leader drops ad by llepard

## llepard

Anyone on here in New Hampshire?

I just received an email from Linda saying that the New Hampshire Union Leader did not run my ad, Why 85K for RP.

It was paid for, insert was made, they had said it would run on Sunday. today.

Also, it is supposed to be in the Telegraph today.  She had not seen that yet, has anyone?

Kind of curious that it would not run.  Huh.

I wonder what their excuse will be.  Gee..... Mr. Lepard we were too busy shilling for the establishment candidates and we can't have the good people of New Hampshire exposed to this kind of clear thinking.

LWL

----------


## tsetsefly

sue their asses...

----------


## LibertyEagle

Oh man!   I hope you're going to _encourage_ them to run it next Sunday, say on Page A-3, because of their screw up.  Or that, _plus_ running it another day too.

----------


## freedom-maniac

Bump/

----------


## llepard

> Oh man!   I hope you're going to _encourage_ them to run it next Sunday, say on Page A-3, because of their screw up.  Or that, _plus_ running it another day too.


Trust me.  WE ARE GOING TO MAKE A BIG RACKET ABOUT THIS.

----------


## bobmurph

This is just getting ridiculous.  They didn't run an ad that was paid for and scheduled to run!?!

:::shakes head looking down:::

----------


## querty

Demand they do one extra another day for free.

----------


## Dave Pedersen

Yeah you have them by the balls.. SQUEEZE !

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Sounds like Russert went limp, like these News Papers.

----------


## AlexAmore

Did you have a written contract of any kind?

----------


## Ozwest

What reasons were given? This is very unusual.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Trust me.  WE ARE GOING TO MAKE A BIG RACKET ABOUT THIS.


If they did not run the ad we need to raise heck.

----------


## Menthol Patch

llepard, have you tried to give them a call?

----------


## hellah10

wtf? thats insane.... bought and paid for AD and they dont run it? What a crock of $#@!

----------


## IHaveaDream

Still think we're living in a free country, eh?

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Anyone on here in New Hampshire?
> 
> I just received an email from Linda saying that the New Hampshire Union Leader did not run my ad, Why 85K for RP.
> 
> It was paid for, insert was made, they had said it would run on Sunday. today.
> 
> Also, it is supposed to be in the Telegraph today.  She had not seen that yet, has anyone?
> 
> Kind of curious that it would not run.  Huh.
> ...


They better give you your money back.

----------


## piotr1

Start a chip-in and we'll donate for an Army of Lawyers to sue!!!!

----------


## Cowlesy

Larry - Let us know what you (or your counsel) hear back as their reasons --- I'm very interested!

----------


## BlutStein

While its generally not a good thing to throw a fit like a baby in public.....I say give them pure hell over this. If it was arranged and paid for then they broke their contract with you and so far have stolen your money. You should get better placement or more than one day out of it now.

----------


## Ozwest

Imagine if you were a business and you had hired extra staff and bought extra stock to have a sale, and your paid-for full page advertising was not printed.

Lawyers, guns and money.

----------


## Mattsa

> Trust me.  WE ARE GOING TO MAKE A BIG RACKET ABOUT THIS.


This is a mass media lockdown

There is VIRTUALLY NOTHING being printed in the UK press

Andrew Sullivan, a supposed Ron Paul supported had an article about Iowa in the UK times this morning. There was NOT ONE SINGLE MENTION of Ron Paul in that article. If you post a message mentioning Ron Paul it will not get posted. My IP address has been blocked by The Times to prevent me posting any comments pertaining to the election

PEOPLE THIS IS WAR

The conspirators are going to prevent Ron Paul getting any exposure in the media and they will use election fraud to decimate the vote for Ron Paul in the primaries.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Still think we're living in a free country, eh?


agree...

----------


## SteveMartin

This is evidence of a concerted campaign by the communist media in NH to destroy our candidacy!!!

WE CAN NOT TAKE THIS LYING DOWN!!!

Please sign this petition against the MSM:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/487443841

ChipIn here for our OWN professional polling in NH:

www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## webber53

Blimp!

----------


## voytechs

> Yeah you have them by the balls.. SQUEEZE !


LOL!

----------


## Mattsa

> This is evidence of a concerted campaign by the communist media in NH to destroy our candidacy!!!
> 
> WE CAN NOT TAKE THIS LYING DOWN!!!
> 
> Please sign this petition against the MSM:
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/487443841
> 
> ChipIn here for our OWN professional polling in NH:
> ...


$#@! PETITIONS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SteveMartin

Also...have you guys noticed that the NH push-poll scandal is supposedly under investigation by NH Assistant AG Jim Kennedy (603-271-3658) but that we are not hearing squat about it--and probably won't until AFTER the primary, unless we insist on it?!?

Look here:

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/boards/vie...11&listpage=60

NH needs to live by their motto, and either rise up and take control of their state back, or die in the attempt!

----------


## LibertyEagle

They goofed up on running one of Skiingff's ads a month or so ago too.  They made it good and in fact carried it more than once to make up for their mistake.

Let's see what Larry says after he talks to them.

----------


## Sarge

Potential breach of contract, either oral or written, if a date certain was given and the money has already been paid.  

Need to verify the ad is not in either paper. Not sure about the law up there, but it could be treble damages for breach of contract. Somehow, I have a feeling they leave themselves a loophole.

I sure would press for getting a two day running, for the mess up, and have it in writing on the dates and page placement.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

They'll run it, but they'll be sure and delay it long enough to run it AFTER the NH primary.  This is a joke!  They said they'd run it and you paid for it!  Russert eases up on Huckabee, Paul excluded from Fox News Forum, and now this!!!!!!!  We must not stand by and let them do this!!!

----------


## SteveMartin

This event, plus the Fix News snub should be the basis of a new ad for the State of NH!!

----------


## SteveMartin

bump.

This is the final declaration of war from the neocons.

Are we going to take it lying down??

----------


## SteveMartin

This is evidence of a concerted campaign by the communist media in NH to destroy our candidacy!!!

WE CAN NOT TAKE THIS LYING DOWN!!!

Please sign this petition against the MSM:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/487443841

ChipIn here for our OWN professional polling in NH:

www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## llepard

These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.

Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.

I just emailed Linda. 

This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.

The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.

Other than that I assume this is not just an innocent mistake.

Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stealth4

> bump.
> 
> This is the final declaration of war from the neocons.
> 
> Are we going to take it lying down??


Nice didnt someone quote a previous CIA director as saying "we own anyone of importance in the media"?

CFR and CIA working together?

but probably this ad thing was just a simple mistake.

----------


## jake

> Start a chip-in and we'll donate for an Army of Lawyers to sue!!!!


I like this idea

----------


## uncloned21

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...


Don't let up! How can we help?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Do you want to wait a few minutes to see what Larry finds out when he calls them?  Hopefully, he is doing that now.

----------


## SteveMartin

Larry Lepard for VP!!

I love the William Wallace spirit of this patriot!

----------


## uncloned21

btw, we dont have time for a lawsuit!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...


Larry, have you tried to call the paper, yet?   

Did you have something in writing from them?  I hope.

----------


## llepard

> Do you want to wait a few minutes to see what Larry finds out when he calls them?  Hopefully, he is doing that now.


Linda has all the contact with them, she will contact them soon.  She is busy now with her family.

More details when I receive them.  Probably a few hours from now.

----------


## tsetsefly

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^ btw can you write a post saying how was the response to the NYT ad?

----------


## Jodi

> Anyone on here in New Hampshire?
> 
> I just received an email from Linda saying that the New Hampshire Union Leader did not run my ad, Why 85K for RP.
> 
> It was paid for, insert was made, they had said it would run on Sunday. today.
> 
> Also, it is supposed to be in the Telegraph today.  She had not seen that yet, has anyone?
> 
> Kind of curious that it would not run.  Huh.
> ...


I guess its really not about the money, its about power.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Linda has all the contact with them, she will contact them soon.  She is busy now with her family.


where they ruppert murdoch papers among those you bough ad from?

----------


## voytechs

Union leader is pimping for McCain big time. The dirty tricks don't surprise me at all. Give them hell.

----------


## jake

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...


I love it! Onward! the Anti-Freedom, corrupt big government agenda can and WILL BE DEFEATED, DESPITE their attempts at censorship. I hope the NH Union Leader enjoys having lawyers all over them for breaking contract with you.

----------


## Ozwest

> Nice didnt someone quote a previous CIA director as saying "we own anyone of importance in the media"?
> 
> CFR and CIA working together?
> 
> but probably this ad thing was just a simple mistake.


Newspapers do *not* accidentally omit ads, especially a full-page political ad.

----------


## SteveMartin

This event, plus the Fix News snub should be the basis of a new ad for the State of NH!!

THIS NEEDS TO BE A CAMPAIGN PRIORITY!

Please call national HQ and tell them about this OUTRAGEOUS SNUB and insist that they respond immediately!

----------


## llepard

> Newspapers do *not* accidentally omit ads, especially a full-page political ad.


QFT.  Strongly agree.  No tin foil hat here, but this is FISHY!

----------


## werdd

> QFT.  Strongly agree.  No tin foil hat here, but this is FISHY!


Kick their ass llepard, demand a free day of advertising or hire a lawyer.

----------


## SteveMartin

This event, plus the Fix News snub should be the basis of a new ad for the State of NH!!

Couple that with our OWN professional polling in NH before the primary, and we will wake up the entire state to what is really going on in their "democracy.":

Chipin at: www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## llepard

Here is the email I just got from Linda Lagana who placed the ad.

I'm back from the airport now. I'm livid. I think it's a strange coincidence that they just happened to what? Forget to run your essay?
I have a tracking number on the check I sent next-day, at the print shop. It's being checked out now.


There really is no excuse for this. This is the same newspaper that contacted me to run your essay again in the special primary section of the paper on Jan. 4th. I confirmed with him twice that we were all set for Sunday. He assured me we were. This is just m ore of the same BS to keep this message from getting out there. The Union Leader endorsed McCain. I'm sure somebody got paid off to make the "mistake" of not running you  ad.


I'm fuming. We should all be fuming

----------


## Tedhunter

Where is your contract?  What does it say explicitly?

----------


## tsetsefly

llepard, should we mass email and phone the paper?

----------


## llepard

> llepard, should we mass email and phone the paper?


Let me think about that one.  Hold off for a minute.

----------


## ladyliberty3

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1198...red_stories_hs

Article in the WSJ today written by the Editor of the Union Leader

----------


## rrroae

Not quite sure what to say.  Seems astounding all the coincidences we're seeing lately that run against RP.  

..............honest mistake?  That's the best they have?

----------


## Shink

> Larry Lepard for VP!!
> 
> I love the William Wallace spirit of this patriot!


WHY are people calling Lawrence Lepard, "Larry???!!!!"  $#@!in' LRC is partially to blame.

----------


## Adamsa

I'm sure they're just incredibly stupid llepard, negotiate a cheaper payment because they messed up!

----------


## Sarge

Llepard,

Trying to get an attorney to do anything before Tuesday is going to be a big problem. It would then be Wed. or Thurs. before they might get anything done.

You will be loosing valuable time. My suggestion is you pick up the phone and raise heck with them once you verify the check was there in time. Depending on what account you wrote the check on, you might be able to verify it was already cashed on line.

----------


## constitutional

WOW, am I really dreaming? Is our country really being ran by the people or someone else? Sue them.

----------


## Ozwest

Anyone in New Hampshire recommend or know some top notch lawyers in the state who llepard can be put in contact with?

These sort of dirty political tricks must be dealt with harshly.

I'm sure we could start a chip-in to cover any costs incurred.

----------


## SteveMartin

Mr. Lepard,

Do you have a direct phone number for Kent Snyder or anybody of that ilk at the campaign?  I have Rand Paul's number and a number for RP also, if you want to get them personally involved.  PM me if interested...

----------


## SteveMartin

This event, plus the Fix News snub should be the basis of a new ad for the State of NH!!

Couple that with our OWN professional polling in NH before the primary, and we will wake up the entire state to what is really going on in their "democracy.":

Chipin at: www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## Mark37snj

> sue their asses...


+1

----------


## ecliptic

Expected this would happen... the Olde Media are nothing more than the propaganda arm of the supra-national power elite... "The Consortium"...

You folks still clinging to the belief that this is some kind of "coincidence" or "market dynamics" might want to get yourself a nice shiny tin foil hat like mine!

----------


## IHaveaDream

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1198...red_stories_hs
> 
> Article in the WSJ today written by the Editor of the Union Leader


That article sounded strangely familiar. I could swear that I read that same piece awhile back, but I don't remember where. Maybe I just read another one very similar.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> WHY are people calling Lawrence Lepard, "Larry???!!!!"  $#@!in' LRC is partially to blame.


WHAT are you talking about?

----------


## werdd

you could atleast get legal council right now, its usually free.

----------


## Dan Klaus

Outrageous...its really on now with the MSM blocking Dr. Paul and supporters from getting the message out....bump for an update...this is just inexcusable...

----------


## Scott Wilson

> This event, plus the Fix News snub should be the basis of a new ad for the State of NH!!
> 
> Couple that with our OWN professional polling in NH before the primary, and we will wake up the entire state to what is really going on in their "democracy.":
> 
> Chipin at: www.TheFreedomNetwork.US



I believe this is exactly what needs to be done. Use these events against them as they prove outright bias to the common person.

----------


## Mattsa

> I'm sure they're just incredibly stupid llepard, negotiate a cheaper payment because they messed up!


Messed up??????????

What planet are you on???

Some mfucker leaned on someone pretty heavily not to print!

Ie: They pointed a gun at someone's head!

Messed up my arse!

FFS!!!!!!

JAYSUS! This is gonna get ugly. These bastards will stop at nothing. They'll steal Ron's votes for sure.

NO MORE MR NICE GUY.

We need to stop pussyfooting around here. They are stealing the election from under our noses and there are people on here saying 'post a letter' or 'phone so and so'

----------


## LynnB

Bump!

----------


## SteveMartin

LLepard asked me to call RP on his behalf, and I just spoke with good doctor.  I suggested that he talk to Kent Snyder about an ad that would incorporate this snub, along with the Fix News snub, and he said that he would like to do something like that.  He added that the theme should be "What are they afraid of..."

I think we will have a BIG breakthrough on this now!!

----------


## Ozwest

The first approach would be to negotiate replacement ads, on very generous terms. I've had half page ads for my business printed in the newspaper with one digit wrong in the phone number, and not been charged for the ad. The ad ran again for free.

In my case, I was a regular client. In llepards case he's getting the run-around.

Sure would be handy if you could get some quick legal advice before you negotiate.

Any Lawyers who are Ron Paul supporters out there?

----------


## musicmax

> Mr. Lepard,
> 
> Do you have a direct phone number for Kent Snyder or anybody of that ilk at the campaign?  I have Rand Paul's number and a number for RP also, if you want to get them personally involved.  PM me if interested...


For the MILLIONTH time,

LLEPARD'S ADS ARE INDEPENDENT FROM THE OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN AND FEDERAL LAW REQUIRES THAT THERE BE NO COORDINATION BETWEEN THE TWO.

----------


## Ozwest

> LLepard asked me to call RP on his behalf, and I just spoke with good doctor.  I suggested that he talk to Kent Snyder about an ad that would incorporate this snub, along with the Fix News snub, and he said that he would like to do something like that.  He added that the theme should be "What are they afraid of..."
> 
> I think we will have a BIG breakthrough on this now!!


Nice work!

----------


## SteveMartin

It was great to talk to Dr. Paul and see that he does indeed understand and share our concerns about these incredible snubs that have absolutely no basis in fairness or reality.  RP is at least 3rd or 4th in NH's bogus polls, and we all know that if we can get OUR OWN polling done before the NH primary that we can PROVE he is doing far better than that!

Please ChipIn to getting these done.  We still need $6800...

www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## Mr. White

> Messed up??????????
> 
> What planet are you on???
> 
> Some mfucker leaned on someone pretty heavily not to print!
> 
> Ie: They pointed a gun at someone's head!
> 
> Messed up my arse!
> ...


That's the second time you've advocated armed violence in this thread.  I suggest you reign it in one notch and read the forum rules regarding posts.

----------


## hillertexas

> LLepard asked me to call RP on his behalf, and I just spoke with good doctor.  I suggested that he talk to Kent Snyder about an ad that would incorporate this snub, along with the Fix News snub, and he said that he would like to do something like that.  He added that the theme should be "What are they afraid of..."
> 
> I think we will have a BIG breakthrough on this now!!


Amazing...Amazing

----------


## ecliptic

> If this pans out like I suspect it will, you people better unlock your gun cabinets and stock up on tinned food. There's gonna be fight


Please don't advocate violence .... ever.

Let's say you and a bunch of other angry gun-toting revolutionaries DO go out and attack some news outlet ( hypothetical suggestion: CNN headquarters in Atlanta ) and thanks to brilliant planning and execution you manage to wipe out every scumbag "personality" and all the executives and upper management. GREAT!!!

What would happen next?

Total police-state crack-down.

Martial law.

Suspension of any remaining Constitutional rights.

"Game" over. You lose. Everyone loses. 


You cannot resort to violence. This HAS to be a peaceful revolution or it WILL fail.

Violence is the easy way out - non-violence requires brilliant strategy, "thinking outside the box", persistence, dedication, faith, will, heart....

We have all those things and we CAN win!

----------


## RP-Republican

Union Leader Corporation
100 William Loeb Drive
P.O. Box 9555
Manchester, N.H. 03108-9555
(603) 668-4321 or (800) 562-8218

Newsroom e-mail (news tips, inquiries, news releases): writeus@unionleader.com
Send e-mail to Letters to the Editor: letters@theunionleader.com

Office hours: Monday to Friday, 6 a.m. to 5 p.m.; Saturday and Sunday, 5 a.m. to 12:30 p.m.

Have a news tip or question? Call (800) 562-8218 or (603) 668-4321
John Toole, city editor, ext. 320

Newsroom FAX: (603) 668-0382

----------


## Dan Klaus

Would be nice to have some resolution on this inexcusable act...thanks Steve...please keep us updated...curious as to what the paper will say and how they will make amends...

----------


## SteveMartin

> For the MILLIONTH time,
> 
> LLEPARD'S ADS ARE INDEPENDENT FROM THE OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN AND FEDERAL LAW REQUIRES THAT THERE BE NO COORDINATION BETWEEN THE TWO.



True, and RP reminded me of that as well during our discussion, but he then quickly added that there certainly is no reason that a snub like this couldn't be incorporated into an ad.

----------


## IHaveaDream

I wish I could buy a full page ad in USA Today. I would have the entire page blank except for one brief statement at the very bottom: "This paid advertisment for Presidental candidate Ron Paul was sponsored by the American political establishment".

----------


## freelance

> For the MILLIONTH time,
> 
> LLEPARD'S ADS ARE INDEPENDENT FROM THE OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN AND FEDERAL LAW REQUIRES THAT THERE BE NO COORDINATION BETWEEN THE TWO.


...as opposed to the media COLLUSION to bury anything Ron Paul?

I feel like I'm watching some sort of Twilight Zone rerun!

----------


## hillertexas

> That's the second time you've advocated armed violence in this thread.  I suggest you reign it in one notch and read the forum rules regarding posts.


I think its time for Mattsa to be reported

----------


## Bilgefisher

I would like to hear the reasons why the didn't run the ad before I go running off screaming bloody murder.  Its easy to insight a riot around here.  I wish people would take a deep breathe, calm down and use their heads.

If this is deliberate then give em hell, but use your heads.

----------


## SteveMartin

Please sign this petition against the MSM:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/487443841

----------


## 1913_to_2008

//

----------


## Falseflagop

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...



I know, I practice. Even if you file some type of temporary restraining order it will not get heard and the point will be MOOT. These people are crooks, its all a conspiracy, so those people who don't believe in such things as being true better start now. they will commit voter fraud to get their results. time re-evalute how to deal with crooks.

----------


## SteveMartin

Please help by chipping in to conduct OUR OWN professional polls before the NH primary.  The results will be a LOT more truthful, and could also be part of a very effective last minute ad.  We need $6800 more to get them done:

www.TheFreedomNetwork.US

----------


## Mattsa

> I know, I practice. Even if you file some type of temporary restraining order it will not get heard and the point will be MOOT. These people are crooks, its all a conspiracy, so those people who don't believe in such things as being true better start now. they will commit voter fraud to get their results. time re-evalute how to deal with crooks.


Correct I'm afraid

In 2 weeks time, the whole thing will be a whole new paradigm

They are gonna steal votes from RP to force him out. Game over

----------


## freelance

> Correct I'm afraid
> 
> In 2 weeks time, the whole thing will be a whole new paradigm
> 
> They are gonna steal votes from RP to force him out. Game over


Not so quick there. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=68690

Why can't the grassroots fund some of these recounts in crucial states?

----------


## SteveMartin

> Correct I'm afraid
> 
> In 2 weeks time, the whole thing will be a whole new paradigm
> 
> They are gonna steal votes from RP to force him out. Game over


Not if national HQ has their act together and has prepared the necessary paperwork, etc. for immediate recounts in suspicious precincts.  This has been discussed at length on other threads.  It can be done.  But, it must be done IMMEDIATELY and before the vote is certified.

From what I have heard the campaign is on top of this, but...well...let's just say, I hope they are more on top of this crucial issue than some others...

----------


## Shink

> You cannot resort to violence. This HAS to be a peaceful revolution or it WILL fail.
> 
> Violence is the easy way out - non-violence requires brilliant strategy, "thinking outside the box", persistence, dedication, faith, will, heart....
> 
> We have all those things and we CAN win!


Sounds like you listed every element of a violent revolution to me.

----------


## ecliptic

> In 2 weeks time, the whole thing will be a whole new paradigm
> 
> They are gonna steal votes from RP to force him out. Game over


Yes - I agree they will lie, cheat, and steal the elections any which way possible. I expected this all along. I'm prepared for it and NO - it will not be "game over". Just a new hurdle to clear in the sprint to the finish line. WE WILL PREVAIL.

----------


## Ozwest

I was under the impression that in Iowa the ballots were counted in front of representatives of each candidate?

----------


## ecliptic

> Sounds like you listed every element of a violent revolution to me.


Sounds like you're "part of the problem"

----------


## Mattsa

> Not if national HQ has their act together and has prepared the necessary paperwork, etc. for immediate recounts in suspicious precincts.  This has been discussed at length on other threads.  It can be done.  But, it must be done IMMEDIATELY and before the vote is certified.
> 
> From what I have heard the campaign is on top of this, but...well...let's just say, I hope they are more on top of this crucial issue than some others...


This is absolutely crucial

People need to be aware of how the system works and know about any steps they can undertake to protect their vote and how to keep an eye on what's going on

There's no doubt, they are going to play dirty.

People need to understand this and be prepared to challange (peacefully) anything that looks suspicious.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> It was great to talk to Dr. Paul and see that he does indeed understand and share our concerns about these incredible snubs that have absolutely no basis in fairness or reality.  RP is at least 3rd or 4th in NH's bogus polls, and we all know that if we can get OUR OWN polling done before the NH primary that we can PROVE he is doing far better than that!
> 
> Please ChipIn to getting these done.  We still need $6800...
> 
> www.TheFreedomNetwork.US


Steve,
1. If the campaign thinks this is important, why don't they pay for the poll?
2. You say you have Ron Paul's personal phone number.  Who are you and what is your relationship to Dr. Paul?

Just wondering...

----------


## Truth Warrior

Perhaps the "Live free or *DIE*!" state has now made a very unfortunate decision.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Still think we're living in a free country, eh?


lol, I haven't believed that line of bull$#@! in years.

I feel kinda bad for those who are just now figuring it out...

----------


## KingTheoden

This is terrible news, Mr. Llepard.  I completely agree with your assessment that a run in today's edition was irreplaceable; all of the people off from work, able to bomb through the paper and then tell their fellow New Year's party goers about Ron Paul.

It is not a black helicopter-esque statement to accuse the Union Leader of deliberately failing to run the ad.  Frankly, it is the only logical assumption to make.  Let us know if and when you want us to call and email these guys.  

As low and dirty as this is, I cannot say that I am shocked by the mainstream media.  They are really uncloaking now.

----------


## Falseflagop

They commited voter fraud in the iowa Straw Poll this past summer and will do the same. the campiagn needs to come out and call them on it this time no pandering to the crooks this time like they did in the summer. i can understand they did not want to be labelled as whiners but now all of RON PAUL NATION understands what they will do. Fox excluded RP from the debate and now larry's AD will not be run? Still do not believe in conspircaies? Small faction that runs this nation? Wake up people we are up against the scum of the scum of the earth.

----------


## rich34

In Iowa it's the republican party that holds the caucus not the state government.  Does that make it easier or harder to hack?  Seem to me it would be easier to pay someone off in the Iowa state republican party and get the results you want.

----------


## SteveMartin

> I was under the impression that in Iowa the ballots were counted in front of representatives of each candidate?


That may be so, but Pat Buchanan's experience (from his own mouth on C-SPAN a week ago) is that the numbers that are then sent to Des Moines and reported are often different.  He commented that his own people in Dubuque and some of the other river towns were showing much higher results for himself than were eventually reported.

----------


## Dan Klaus

Hand count in Iowa...100K....perhaps the official campaign can consider funding this new poll stevemartin won't let up about....curious that you have the good doctors direct line...

----------


## AlisaOR

> Union Leader Corporation
> 100 William Loeb Drive
> P.O. Box 9555
> Manchester, N.H. 03108-9555
> (603) 668-4321 or (800) 562-8218
> 
> Newsroom e-mail (news tips, inquiries, news releases): writeus@unionleader.com
> Send e-mail to Letters to the Editor: letters@theunionleader.com
> 
> ...


So should we start contacting them. I'm thinking it won't help until Wednesday with New Years.

----------


## mconder

> This is a mass media lockdown
> 
> There is VIRTUALLY NOTHING being printed in the UK press
> 
> Andrew Sullivan, a supposed Ron Paul supported had an article about Iowa in the UK times this morning. There was NOT ONE SINGLE MENTION of Ron Paul in that article. If you post a message mentioning Ron Paul it will not get posted. My IP address has been blocked by The Times to prevent me posting any comments pertaining to the election
> 
> PEOPLE THIS IS WAR
> 
> The conspirators are going to prevent Ron Paul getting any exposure in the media and they will use election fraud to decimate the vote for Ron Paul in the primaries.



Someone needs to fully document all of the media abuses since this began around last May. I think we need to make a compelling case and consider class action against the government for influencing supposedly private media outlets.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I was under the impression that in Iowa the ballots were counted in front of representatives of each candidate?


Yeah, that was my understanding too.

----------


## torchbearer

> $#@! PETITIONS!!!!!!!!!!


+999999999

----------


## SteveMartin

> Steve,
> 1. If the campaign thinks this is important, why don't they pay for the poll?
> 2. You say you have Ron Paul's personal phone number.  Who are you and what is your relationship to Dr. Paul?
> 
> Just wondering...



1. Well, because if it was paid for by them, instead of by common citizens, it would be that much harder for us to get media to cover the results, and you know the MSM shills would harp on that point alone, and not even mention the results.

2. I am a meetup coordinator--one of the earliest, #17 in northern Maine.  I was the leader of the cheering section that DOMINATED the pre-debate rally at St. Anselm's College in NH back on May 5th, and had the opportunity to meet with Dr. Paul afterwards.  I am the guy in the black suit (and the red face...lol...) in the YouTube videos of that rally.  I had to croak to Dr. Paul afterwards, as I could barely speak!

----------


## tsetsefly

> +999999999


agree, what do these petitions do? nothing...

----------


## SteveMartin

> Someone needs to fully document all of the media abuses since this began around last May. I think we need to make a compelling case and consider class action against the government for influencing supposedly private media outlets.


I've been doing that, and have collected over 30 hours of video tape.

----------


## Mattsa

> +999999999


I was watching a video by G E Griffin talking about a cruise ship taken over by pirates (an analogy to the corporate takeover of America)

He said, one of the things that is a complete waste of time is petitioning these people. THEY DON'T CARE!

I repeat! THEY DON'T CARE

----------


## Dave Wood

Has everyone forgotten already...what happened to llepards usa today ad that was supposed to appear on page number 2, TWO. It ended up in the second section on page number 3!!!!

If this is whats going on in NH just imagine what Drew Ivers`s is dealing with in Iowa??

This is so wrong!

----------


## tsetsefly

> I was watching a video by G E Griffin talking about a cruise ship taken over by pirates (an analogy to the corporate takeover of America)
> 
> He said, one of the things that is a complete waste of time is petitioning these people. THEY DON'T CARE!
> 
> I repeat! THEY DON'T CARE


agree!

----------


## IHaveaDream

First it's the Fox News thing. Now this. Could the Clinton Machine be playing a role in these efforts? We all know that the Democratic candidate has already been coronated. Can you imagine if Hillary had to face off against Ron Paul? America would literally be choosing between a record of honesty and a record of dishonesty.

----------


## Shink

> Sounds like you're "part of the problem"


So..."the problem" is a libertarian Ron Paul supporter?  A combat veteran?  You seem confused about what problems we have in the world.

----------


## torchbearer

> I was watching a video by G E Griffin talking about a cruise ship taken over by pirates (an analogy to the corporate takeover of America)
> 
> He said, one of the things that is a complete waste of time is petitioning these people. THEY DON'T CARE!
> 
> I repeat! THEY DON'T CARE


Yeh, everyone needs to see that video.
It's a seminar by G. Edward Griffon, everyone on here, especially the apologist need to watch it: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...91679758430958

----------


## fj45lvr

> WOW, am I really dreaming? Is our country really being ran by the people or someone else? Sue them.


Well the answer to that is OBVIOUS.


Until papers and networks and businesses and their PRINCIPLES in charge actually get "hit" with REAL ATTACKS to property and their safety nothing is gonna change.....take that message from what our OWN revolutionary history has shown us and what the "sons of liberty" had to do to secure FREEDOM from tyrants.

make no mistake that the tyrants run the "machine" right now.  They are currently laughing at us all with their smug grins knowing they have MORE of everything...

I am excited to see them eventually take the first SALVO and wipe off the smug grins.

"GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH".

----------


## torchbearer

> Yeh, everyone needs to see that video.
> It's a seminar by G. Edward Griffon, everyone on here, especially the apologist need to watch it: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...91679758430958


everyone needs to watch this video!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Myerz

Settle down........

Just the facts man....just the facts......and it appears we have none.

Can you say knee-jerk reactions?

----------


## Misesian

This is great, sabotage by the NH Union Leader now.  We'll see if it was sabotage on whether or not they run this ad EVERY SINGLE DAY until next sunday now to make up for a crucial "honest mistake" that was not the fault of the customer.

That's it, I'm grabbing my sign now and gonna go sign wave solo on a busy intersection for about 30 minutes and than go canvass two blocks.  This was supposed to be my day off, thanks for lighting the fire Union Leader!

----------


## SteveMartin

What we have is two verbal confirmations directly to L.Lepard that the ad was running on Sunday, and we have proof the check left in time.

I suppose they might try to say, "Oh, we never got the check," but were that the case, they darned sure should have contacted LL to tell him there was a problem.

Go ahead and believe this was an innocent slip up, if it makes you feel safer to live in the "democratic" society we currently inhabit.

----------


## Thanehand

While we wait for status updates, write some letters to Michigan, South Carolina and Florida and get them in the mail!  http://www.louislogan.com/letters/index.asp

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Ok so was the ad run or not?

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> It was great to talk to Dr. Paul and see that he does indeed understand and share our concerns about these incredible snubs that have absolutely no basis in fairness or reality.  RP is at least 3rd or 4th in NH's bogus polls, and we all know that if we can get OUR OWN polling done before the NH primary that we can PROVE he is doing far better than that!
> 
> Please ChipIn to getting these done.  We still need $6800...
> 
> www.TheFreedomNetwork.US


I have contracted with Scott Rasmussen for over two dozens polls.  Be very careful when you commission a poll.

# 1) sometimes you don't get the results you expect.

# 2) if the questions are not asked just right, no one will believe the answers.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> This is evidence of a concerted campaign by the communist media in NH to destroy our candidacy!!!


Um, no, it's "evidence" of no such thing unless you know more than has been posted here.  Let's not run off half-cocked--that's how we embarrass the good doctor.  Let's find out what the contract says, confirm a breach, and make good arguments on the facts.  

(Then we crucify them.  )

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So first off the Union Leader endorses John McCain, They next accept a contract and PAY for a 'Time Critical' Advertisement to run, Imagine the Ad possibly being a major 1 day sale for the end of year on Monday. The Ad MUST run this Sunday to be effective. The paper receives the Ad and finds it to be a political piece in support of Ron Paul, who is running against their endorsed candidate. Come the Sunday of the Ad it dos not run?? I see so many things wrong with that I don't know where to start. 

All I can say is......... Larry, when you OWN the Union Leader I am sure you will always keep it liberty minded. This should be a major news story of political corruption and media bias.

----------


## torchbearer

> Um, no, it's "evidence" of no such thing unless you know more than has been posted here.  Let's not run off half-cocked--that's how we embarrass the good doctor.  Let's find out what the contract says, confirm a breach, and make good arguments on the facts.  
> 
> (Then we crucify them.  )


*HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Eric21ND

We should buy every issue of this newspaper from now until the primary and have a HUGE marshmellow roast with the papers being the fire wood....and I'm being serious.

----------


## SteveMartin

> Um, no, it's "evidence" of no such thing unless you know more than has been posted here.  Let's not run off half-cocked--that's how we embarrass the good doctor.  Let's find out what the contract says, confirm a breach, and make good arguments on the facts.  
> 
> (Then we crucify them.  )


Indeed.  A bit of un-necessary rhetorical flourish there (I always enjoyed reading Patrick Henry over Thomas Jefferson...it's that innate rebel instinct...lol...)

Agreed.  Point well taken.

----------


## ItsTime

tell us in when to unhold 

Any news?




> *HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## SteveMartin

> I have contracted with Scott Rasmussen for over two dozens polls.  Be very careful when you commission a poll.
> 
> # 1) sometimes you don't get the results you expect.
> 
> # 2) if the questions are not asked just right, no one will believe the answers.


Agreed.  We will be very careful about constructing the poll to OUR satisfaction, and I have some people who know a lot more about effective polling that I do advising me.  Please do so as well...but let's find another means than this thread...

Thanks for your post!

----------


## SteveMartin

OK...I've got to go get some work done.  Would someone please call me if/when there is any important new development in this case, OR if L.Lepard returns and needs anything from me with regard to my discussion with RP?

TIA...

My number is 207-532-3635.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Indeed.  A bit of un-necessary rhetorical flourish there (I always enjoyed reading Patrick Henry over Thomas Jefferson...it's that innate rebel instinct...lol...)
> 
> Agreed.  Point well taken.


Time and place, I guess we need to get our Thomas Jefferson in line before running off all Patrick Henry, though I'm more a Madison man myself. 

Only on a Ron Paul forum...

----------


## BrianH

I would encourage people to take their own initiative and buy their own ads. We've created quite a few in Iowa: see: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=65555

And Shane from Texas has an ad buy for 37 papers in Iowa beginning today. See;
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=63899

----------


## torchbearer

> Time and place, I guess we need to get our Thomas Jefferson in line before running off all Patrick Henry, though I'm more a Madison man myself. 
> 
> Only on a Ron Paul forum...


Yes, indeed.. only on a ron paul forum. that's why I love engaging in conversations on this forum... more intellectually stimulating (sometimes) than talking to my friends here at home.

----------


## Dave Wood

somewhat off topic but what about a revolutionary war cannon as the next campaign dollar widget. When the number is hit, the fuse is lit and the cannon fires??

We can all imagine who we would like to see that cannon aimed at, cant we?

----------


## BLS

I agree we need to hold off until we hear the final answer from LLepard.

That being said...if they processed his check and they won't make good to his satisfaction, THEN we get on the phones, emails and fax lines.

----------


## ItsTime

The problem is they can not make good (if the contract states the ad would run today) because today has already happened. Now his ad will run only a few short days before the primary (if they run it next week) and that does not give people that much time to find out who Ron Paul is or rediscover what he stands for. 

Plus the Sunday paper will often be looked at throughout the week getting to more people. With it being run today, he had a weeks worth of people picking up the sunday paper and reading it. Printing the ad next week you only get a few days.




> I agree we need to hold off until we hear the final answer from LLepard.
> 
> That being said...if they processed his check and they won't make good to his satisfaction, THEN we get on the phones, emails and fax lines.

----------


## ecliptic

> So..."the problem" is a libertarian Ron Paul supporter?  A combat veteran?  You seem confused about what problems we have in the world.


If you are advocating violence then you are not in any way helping Ron Paul get elected. 

If I misunderstood then I'm sorry...

----------


## robofx

> PEOPLE THIS IS WAR


I guess we need to seriously start asking ourselves this question:

WWTFD?

(What Would The Founders Do?)


If memory serves, it had something to do with "the whites of their eyes." But then again, the Founders were just a bunch of terrorists.

----------


## Mattsa

> I guess we need to seriously start asking ourselves this question:
> 
> WWTFD?
> 
> (What Would The Founders Do?)
> 
> 
> If memory serves, it had something to do with "the whites of their eyes." But then again, the Founders were just a bunch of terrorists.


Well, before we get too excited we need to get through the next couple weeks and see what happens. It ain't looking good to be honest but there will be other options to explore before getting too mad

----------


## beachmaster

Since the Sunday edition is SO valuable (the more so THIS particular Sunday) you can make the reasonable argument that the ONLY acceptable restitution is to run the ad for the REST OF THE WEEK, including NEXT Sunday.  

Furthermore, I think a case can be made for violation of any "influencing the election" laws.

Good luck Mr. Lepard, the true American People are on your side brother!

----------


## krott5333

> These folks picked the wrong candidate and group of supporters to mess with.
> 
> Anyone who knows top notch lawyers in New Hampshire please PM me.
> 
> I just emailed Linda. 
> 
> This Sunday is the best day before the primaries.  It is irreplaceable.
> 
> The only solution I would now accept is they run it every day between now and the primary and they issue a full page apology for not running it today.
> ...



yeah!  rip off their scrotum!  (metaphorically of course)

----------


## ItsTime

QFT if the contract does say it should be run today. 




> Since the Sunday edition is SO valuable (the more so THIS particular Sunday) you can make the reasonable argument that the ONLY acceptable restitution is to run the ad for the REST OF THE WEEK, including NEXT Sunday.  
> 
> Furthermore, I think a case can be made for violation of any "influencing the election" laws.
> 
> Good luck Mr. Lepard, the true American People are on your side brother!

----------


## crazyfacedjenkins

> Messed up??????????
> 
> What planet are you on???
> 
> Some mfucker leaned on someone pretty heavily not to print!
> 
> Ie: They pointed a gun at someone's head!
> 
> Messed up my arse!
> ...


Exactly!  I wonder how some people survive, "Well my boss just stole my bonus, I better write him a nasty letter."

----------


## Shink

> Yeh, everyone needs to see that video.
> It's a seminar by G. Edward Griffon, everyone on here, especially the apologist need to watch it: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...91679758430958


The sad thing about G. Edward Griffin is that as much reason as there seems to be to respect him--he turns out to be a _GLOBALIST?!_  What the $#@!?!  Well....I WAS gonna post the youtube as evidence...but it's been removed.  He talked to a crowd about how there should be a global government because governments do things that we couldn't do ourselves/understand, etc.  It was disgusting.  So was the antisemite dude that put it on youtube, though.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The sad thing about G. Edward Griffin is that as much reason as there seems to be to respect him--he turns out to be a _GLOBALIST?!_  What the $#@!?!  Well....I WAS gonna post the youtube as evidence...but it's been removed.  He talked to a crowd about how there should be a global government because governments do things that we couldn't do ourselves/understand, etc.  It was disgusting.  So was the antisemite dude that put it on youtube, though.


No kidding?

----------


## Ozwest

Isn't it funny, I put out a couple of calls for a lawyer to come forward and help llepard with some advice with his ad.

If I would have asked for a harpsichord repairer or an aardvark trainer, or a 40 year old virgin, someone would have stood up by now...

----------


## Badger Paul

"Hello, Concord Monitor, guess what the Union-Leader did to us....."

----------


## fj45lvr

> Since the Sunday edition is SO valuable (the more so THIS particular Sunday) you can make the reasonable argument that the ONLY acceptable restitution is to run the ad for the REST OF THE WEEK, including NEXT Sunday.  
> 
> Furthermore, I think a case can be made for violation of any "influencing the election" laws.
> 
> Good luck Mr. Lepard, the true American People are on your side brother!


GOOD LUCK.  You won't get more than 2 days though.  

They can have one of dozens of "good sounding excuses" to cover their end.

They just stuck him and thats it folks...deal with it because things aren't "fair" out there in the big bad world (ask the palestinians for confirmation).

----------


## freelance

> I was watching a video by G E Griffin talking about a cruise ship taken over by pirates (an analogy to the corporate takeover of America)
> 
> He said, one of the things that is a complete waste of time is petitioning these people. THEY DON'T CARE!
> 
> I repeat! THEY DON'T CARE


Petitioning is a "feel good" activity to keep you occupied.

----------


## Dave Wood

> Isn't it funny, I put out a couple of calls for a lawyer to come forward and help llepard with some advice with his ad.
> 
> If I would have asked for a harpsichord repairer or an aardvark trainer, or a 40 year old virgin, someone would have stood up by now...



Oz, an attorney did step up a couple of pages ago. He said if llepard went that route, there would be no resolution until it was way too late.

----------


## Mattsa

> Petitioning is a "feel good" activity to keep you occupied.


That's great!

You just go ahead and wear out your ballpoint pens

It won't make any bloody difference

----------


## torchbearer

> The sad thing about G. Edward Griffin is that as much reason as there seems to be to respect him--he turns out to be a _GLOBALIST?!_  What the $#@!?!  Well....I WAS gonna post the youtube as evidence...but it's been removed.  He talked to a crowd about how there should be a global government because governments do things that we couldn't do ourselves/understand, etc.  It was disgusting.  So was the antisemite dude that put it on youtube, though.


He was talking about a consitutionally bound world government with limited powers to help in global projects. philosophically, it makes sense... if its a individualist government, it would allow for great things...and insure freedom for ALL.

To take it out of context, or to say he endorsed a ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT like we think of it today(ran by collectivist) would be misleading people about what he is talking about...
An international confederation bound by a strict constitution is not evil.

----------


## freelance

> That's great!
> 
> You just go ahead and wear out your ballpoint pens
> 
> It won't make any bloody difference


Uh, HELLOOOOOOOOOO, I was agreeing with you. Petitions have become a useless waste of time.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> Agreed.  We will be very careful about constructing the poll to OUR satisfaction, and I have some people who know a lot more about effective polling that I do advising me.  Please do so as well...but let's find another means than this thread...
> 
> Thanks for your post!


I have all sorts of data and information regarding polling for alternative and unorthodox candidates, including sample questions to ask.  If you are interested, please send me an email.  Or you can google:  rolf lindgren poll or polls

I have worked with Aaron Russo, Michael Badnarik, Ed Thompson (Tommy Thompson's brother), and Judge Jim Gray (California) on scientific polls, which can be used for publicity, fundraising, and market research.

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## torchbearer

*THE CREED OF FREEDOM* put together by G. Edward Griffon

*INTRINSIC NATURE OF RIGHTS*
     I believe that only individuals have rights, not the collective group; that these rights are intrinsic to each individual, not granted by the state; for if the state has the power to grant them, it also has the power to deny them, and that is incompatible with personal liberty.
     I believe that a just government derives its power solely from the governed. Therefore, the state must never presume to do anything beyond what individual citizens also have the right to do. Otherwise, the state is a power unto itself and becomes the master instead of the servant of society.

*SUPREMACY OF THE INDIVIDUAL*
     I believe that one of the greatest threats to freedom is to allow any group, no matter its numeric superiority, to deny the rights of the minority; and that one of the primary functions of just government is to protect each individual from the greed and passion of the majority.

*FREEDOM OF CHOICE*
     I believe that desirable social and economic objectives are better achieved by voluntary action than by coercion of law. I believe that social tranquility and brotherhood are better achieved by tolerance, persuasion, and the power of good example than by coercion of law. I believe that those in need are better served by charity, which is the giving of one's own money, than by welfare, which is the giving of other people's money through coercion of law.

*EQUALITY UNDER LAW*
     I believe that all citizens should be equal under law, regardless of their national origin, race, religion, gender, education, economic status, life style, or political opinion. Likewise, no class should be given preferential treatment, regardless of the merit or popularity of its cause. To favor one class over another is not equality under law.

*PROPER ROLE OF GOVERNMENT*
     I believe that the proper role of government is negative, not positive; defensive, not aggressive. It is to protect, not to provide; for if the state is granted the power to provide for some, it must also be able to take from others, and once that power is granted, there are those who will seek it for their advantage. It always leads to legalized plunder and loss of freedom. If government is powerful enough to give us everything we want, it is also powerful enough to take from us everything we have. Therefore, the proper function of government is to protect the lives, liberty, and property of its citizens; nothing more. That government is best which governs least.

----------


## Mattsa

> Uh, HELLOOOOOOOOOO, I was agreeing with you. Petitions have become a useless waste of time.


I have to laugh when i hear people in the UK say they are gonna write to their MP

Incidently, the UK is a fine example of where America is heading. We are already living in a totalitarian state here. This is why I get a little wound up and I've just had a warning from the forum administrator telling me to shut the f*** up

So I'm going to go have a nice hot cup of tea now, meditate and watch some Benny Hill shows

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> "Hello, Concord Monitor, guess what the Union-Leader did to us....."


+1  'This is Why a Media Outlet Should NOT Endorse Candidates.'

----------


## jacksit

I'm an attorney, but I'm not going to post legal advice online.  Instead of looking for an attorney in NH, he needs to be looking for a judge that will hear the case early this week.  Otherwise, any resolution will come too late to do much good.

----------


## jgmaynard

I checked the Union Leader today, it definantly wasn't in there. I tried to get a Nashua Telegraph to check, but the store was sold out. 

JM

----------


## Shink

> He was talking about a consitutionally bound world government with limited powers to help in global projects. philosophically, it makes sense... if its a individualist government, it would allow for great things...and insure freedom for ALL.
> 
> To take it out of context, or to say he endorsed a ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT like we think of it today(ran by collectivist) would be misleading people about what he is talking about...
> An international confederation bound by a strict constitution is not evil.


Did you see the video I'm talking about?  I don't remember him talking about a government that I'd consider 'friendly'.  Maybe so.

I do for sure love THIS, though:  http://www.beearly.com/pdfFiles/Jekyll10112006.pdf

It's a PDF, but I would love for you all to read this about the Federal Reserve's scam, which he puts into easily understood terms, and for this to spread to everyone you know.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> Incidently, the UK is a fine example of where America is heading. We are already living in a totalitarian state here. This is why I get a little wound up and I've just had a warning from the forum administrator telling me to shut the f*** up
> 
> So I'm going to go have a nice hot cup of tea now, meditate and watch some Benny Hill shows


I'm in the U.S. but I feel your frustration, man.

We'll fight the good fight in whatever manner that may be.

----------


## LizF

> I checked the Union Leader today, it definantly wasn't in there. I tried to get a Nashua Telegraph to check, but the store was sold out. 
> 
> JM


I saw someone post (on another forum) that the Nashua Telegraph did carry the ad (page A-8).

This ad comes out the same day the Telegraph endorses McCain for the GOP primary:
http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/apps/...ON01/228549063

(BTW: I posted this in the "General Politics forum")

----------


## AgentPaul001

My parents are far from conspiracy cooks in-fact McCain is their #1 right now, but I told them about how the Ad was paid for & set, but not run and they both flat-out stated someone got paid off lol.

You don't just forget to run a full page ad, SOMETHING has to go in that spot. They broke contract and you deserve ample compensation, hopefully in the form of comp'd advertising. This is BY FAR the best ad spot you could possibly get, since people are still making up their minds, and you will never be able to recover the value of it.

However you should get fullpage ads all 5 weekdays and in next weeks sunday as well?

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

THIS REALLY PISSES ME THE F OFF!!
I bet they are gonna play the "we have to abide by the fair political ads" and we didn't 
have enough space to abide by the law in running official campaign ads!

Secondly, The NH GOP officials need to get thier head out of thier ass and start dictating the format of the forums and debates. instead of taking orders from fox or any other media outlet

You can't tell me the NH GOP "the sponsors of events" can't not allow fox in the building to broadcast the event! They can they just don't have the balls to do it!
The answer to the people just as any other voted in official!

----------


## PimpBlimp

This is insane

----------


## Mattsa

> I'm in the U.S. but I feel your frustration, man.
> 
> We'll fight the good fight in whatever manner that may be.


Thankyou.

I don't think the average american has any idea what it's like to live in the UK these days. 

Petrol is about $11 a gallon

Over 50% of our income is robbed by the state

A small 2 bedroom flat where I live will cost you $400,000

There are armies of government snoopers who will spy on your property and your car 

We are the most surveillanced people in the world apart from China.

The government keep electronic records of everything.....and lose them in the post once in a while so that criminal gangs have access to peoples' social security information, dates of birth etc etc

About half the working people in the UK are public service workers

The polarization of wealth has never been greater

We have had a bank failure, Northern Rock. The director is still in his job. He should be in jail.

Our politicians are totally corrupt and the media is owned.

The education system is in ruins and designed specifically to FAIL to EDUCATE people. IT IS DELIBERATE AND ENGINEERED TO TURN OUT ROBOTS who will spend their lives watching 200 channels of crap on TV, drink themselves into oblivion every night and keep on spending money on their credit cards like good obedient slaves. The British people are living in a cage and 99% of them don't even realize it.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't allow things in the USA to get as bad as they are here.

----------


## beachmaster

> However you should get fullpage ads all 5 weekdays and in next weeks sunday as well?


That's what I just said (well now it's a few pages old, lol)!

Anything less, and it's go to the Judge for an emergency ruling time!  Followed by a lawsuit.  Yes, it would be too late for NH and most other primary states, but the winnings from such a lawsuit could go a long way later to some more public announcements about freedom, our loss of it, etc. in papers down the road.  

Maybe he'd win enough to make a nice downpayment on buying the damn newspaper!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Attention NH Residents:

If this problem is not rectified ASAP please cancel any subscription and contact the advertisers in the paper and boycott.

----------


## AgentPaul001

Mattsa, I don't want to be mean, but the UK scares me. I've watched over the last five years (and before as well) the country has slipped further and further into oblivion. The security cameras in London scare me to be frank and the tax rates are enormous (as you stated).

Here in the US its not quite that bad YET, but unless we get a sensible leader into congress I fear that we could be heading down that path. I don't think the majority of americans would accept it lying down, but peace & freedom are far preferrable.

----------


## Geronimo

> I saw someone post (on another forum) that the Nashua Telegraph did carry the ad (page A-8).


That is correct. I have the paper.

----------


## Mattsa

> Mattsa, I don't want to be mean, but the UK scares me. I've watched over the last five years (and before as well) the country has slipped further and further into oblivion. The security cameras in London scare me to be frank and the tax rates are enormous (as you stated).
> 
> Here in the US its not quite that bad YET, but unless we get a sensible leader into congress I fear that we could be heading down that path. I don't think the majority of americans would accept it lying down, but peace & freedom are far preferrable.


You've definitely got a head start! 

One of the mainreasons is obvious but I'll probably get banned from the forum for mentioning it.

Look at it this way

This is general Custer's last stand.

If America falls, the whole world will descend into darkness

----------


## PimpBlimp

bump

----------


## Cleaner44

Maybe applying those funds to leaderboard ads on highly trafficked websites would be a better option. Maybe some billboards. That newspaper does not hold a monopoly on reaching that community.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Maybe applying those funds to leaderboard ads on highly trafficked websites would be a better option. Maybe some billboards. That newspaper does not hold a monopoly on reaching that community.


But it does reach out to all those people who we have done little in this campaign to reach.  Those who do not have high speed internet access.  It is my understanding that there are a lot of such people in New Hampshire.

I am extremely ticked off right now at this newspaper for doing this, but I'm trying my hardest to keep a lid on it.  It's completely up to Llepard, but I would think we would do better by trying to get this uh... newspaper to run the ad multiple times during the upcoming week, including next Sunday on say, page A-3.

----------


## ceitniear

bump

----------


## Shink

Bump

----------


## deedles

.....

..

----------


## Mark

> Thankyou.
> 
> I don't think the average american has any idea what it's like to live in the UK these days. 
> 
> Petrol is about $11 a gallon
> 
> Over 50% of our income is robbed by the state
> 
> A small 2 bedroom flat where I live will cost you $400,000
> ...


Yeah, the U.S still has a couple of those things to go. Not quite there yet. 

Petrol's not 11 $/gallon

Not quite so many public service workers

----------


## Mark

> But it does reach out to all those people who we have done little in this campaign to reach.  Those who do not have high speed internet access.  It is my understanding that there are a lot of such people in New Hampshire.
> 
> I am extremely ticked off right now at this newspaper for doing this, but I'm trying my hardest to keep a lid on it.  It's completely up to Llepard, but I would think we would do better by trying to get this uh... newspaper to run the ad multiple times during the upcoming week, including next Sunday on say, page A-3.


I wish the ad could be mailed to the community - paid for by the paper.

Snail mail would garner some attention.

----------


## Lord Xar

This friggin BLOWS big time.

Is it JUST THE UNION LEADER? I thought Lawrence was gonna hit the top 10 papers. Can we confirmation on any of them, that they appeared?

which ones did it NOT appear per the contract?

Friggin Union Leader - this is sooo true, papers CANNOT endorse as THIS SEEMS LIKE A TOTALLY SHENNIGAN AND RIGHTLY SO!!!

----------


## Macon, GA

unbelievable....

----------


## ErikBlack

"The master's tools will never dismantle the master's house." -Audre Lorde

----------


## srmpass98

+1

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

Can someone write an article about this slamming the Union Leader?
and i will post it on jointhefightforfreedom.com and have it ranked TOP TEN in google in 24 hrs!!

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

> Yeah, the U.S still has a couple of those things to go. Not quite there yet. 
> 
> Petrol's not 11 $/gallon
> 
> Not quite so many public service workers


Yep, otherwise it's almost the same.

----------


## llepard

> GOOD LUCK.  You won't get more than 2 days though.  
> 
> They can have one of dozens of "good sounding excuses" to cover their end.
> 
> They just stuck him and thats it folks...deal with it because things aren't "fair" out there in the big bad world (ask the palestinians for confirmation).


Yes, but.

If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.

Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.

Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  

Firm peaceful solutions.

Imagine how much trouble they will have if we can find an insider who will tell us there was an effort to keep the ad out.

LWL

----------


## tomveil

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Thanks for the update   This really has me worried with the implications.

----------


## SteveMartin

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Lawrence,

Feel free to call RP or Rand.  RP seemed genuinely concerned about this, and I think he will urge the campaign for an appropriate response if the MLU has none.

Good luck and God bless!

----------


## kmforpaul

Llepard,

Could you contact an AP journalist, Politico, any MSM source to cover this controversy?

This story has the potential to go viral.

The media loves this kind of controversy, and the more coverage the more the Union Leader will lean in to telling the truth.

----------


## AggieforPaul

Thanks once again for your dedication to this campaign.

----------


## The Good Doctor

What a joke. Talk about unprofessional!




> Anyone on here in New Hampshire?
> 
> I just received an email from Linda saying that the New Hampshire Union Leader did not run my ad, Why 85K for RP.
> 
> It was paid for, insert was made, they had said it would run on Sunday. today.
> 
> Also, it is supposed to be in the Telegraph today.  She had not seen that yet, has anyone?
> 
> Kind of curious that it would not run.  Huh.
> ...

----------


## Mattsa

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Hi Lawrence

Greetings from the MAD Englishman

You've done a fantastic job for the campaign geezer!

Total 110% respect

----------


## Mark

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Sweet irony if this gets all  of your money back + 

spent on the ads including the USA Today one.

----------


## martin wesley

> Thankyou.
> 
> I don't think the average american has any idea what it's like to live in the UK these days. 
> 
> Petrol is about $11 a gallon
> 
> Over 50% of our income is robbed by the state
> 
> A small 2 bedroom flat where I live will cost you $400,000
> ...


Listen to Mattsa. Never quit questioning. People over here question nothing. And if you do question there is more than one person ready to turn you in to the politicaly correct police. There is no alternative media, no online radio talk shows dealing with U.K. specific topics. There are no outlets for free speech. Some days I ponder that I may actually have to fight my way out of here, or die trying. I just hope I don't have to stand alone. Please don't give up your freedom without a fight.

----------


## Naraku

> "Hello, Concord Monitor, guess what the Union-Leader did to us....."


This is Genius!

Tell the Union Leader's competition! This move by them is all about McCain and their endorsement of him. You could see it in the YouTube debate, McCain's scared to death of Ron Paul!

----------


## Rede

> This is Genius!
> 
> Tell the Union Leader's competition! This move by them is all about McCain and their endorsement of him. You could see it in the YouTube debate, McCain's scared to death of Ron Paul!


"McCain, Clinton win Concord Monitor endorsements"
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...-endorsements/

----------


## Naraku

It doesn't have to be the Concord Monitor, just a major paper to bring attention to it.

Any of the papers that carried the ad would be a good place to start.

----------


## Mattsa

> Listen to Mattsa. Never quit questioning. People over here question nothing. And if you do question there is more than one person ready to turn you in to the politicaly correct police. There is no alternative media, no online radio talk shows dealing with U.K. specific topics. There are no outlets for free speech. Some days I ponder that I may actually have to fight my way out of here, or die trying. I just hope I don't have to stand alone. Please don't give up your freedom without a fight.


You've raised a very interesting point here and that is the absense of local radio.

Radio bandwidth has always been very tightly regulated in the UK. It's much harder to set up a little local radio station. All stations are licenced and if you broadcast anything wide of the mark, they'll just cut you off. Game over there!

The internet has been staring the British people in the face for a decade but nobody has utilised it to get across an alternative  political message successfully. So for example, we have UKIP, the United Kingdon Independance Party, who are trying desperately hard to reverse our entry into the United Socialist State of Europe. They are totally marginalized by the media, an occassional radio interview or a brief appearance on TV but not nearly enough exposure to get their message across. They could have used the internet much better, rather like the Ron Paul movement has but they have failed really. Mind you, it's pretty tough when you are up against a system designed to keep people dumb, drunk, entertained by $#@!e on TV ad spending spending spending.

I had dinner with some friends last night. I haven't seen them for a year so I was keen to know how their son had been getting on at school.

He's failed all his exams

Not one pass

I have watched this kid grow up for 10 years. He is a bright kid, not stupid at all, he had great potential

The education system here is DESIGNED to make these kids fail.

That is the truth.........

Terrible isn't it? A tragedy, a criminal tragedy and such a waste.

Don't let America end up like the UK

Another thing.............

The British are incredibly arrogant people. They really still think we are top dog, culturally superior and just better than anyone else. A lot of people in the UK think all Americans are ignorant, McDonald munching, gun wielding psychopaths. 

I've visited America a few times now, I lived around Philly for 3 months once and I am always pleasantly surprised how cultured, well educated and polite alot of people are over there.

Am am quite certain, there are enough of these people left in America to turn this situation around.

I have absolute confidence in the American people to save their country

Go for it people!

----------


## SteveMartin

Yea...it would appear that McCain is the establishment's favorite now, and their recent shannanigans with Mushareff seems to be timed to help his candidacy.

Both the MUL and the CM have endorsed this nut case.

If he is president on January 19th, 2009, WWIII starts on 1/20/09!

----------


## me3

I think we need to get some answers before going off too far on a tangent.

It would be a shame if the ad doesn't run, but there are another 48 states to look at.

----------


## ItsTime

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=68878




> I think we need to get some answers before going off too far on a tangent.
> 
> It would be a shame if the ad doesn't run, but there are another 48 states to look at.

----------


## angelatc

> An international confederation bound by a strict constitution is not evil.


Looking at the respect that our government has for our Constitution would have me respectfully disagreeing.

----------


## Thunderbolt

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Mr. Lepard,
I called the paper and spoke to the night news editor.  She was very kind and upset about this and wants to make it right.  I just PM'd you with a direct contact number. 

I am a retired lawyer but this is not my area of law so I cannot be of any use to you.  I can tell you though, that lawyers rarely make things better.  I suggest you get as much as you can from them right now and then sue later if you still can.  Getting the ad in front of the most eyes I would think is more important than going after them.

I also suspect that the contract says, somewhere, we will try to run this on this day, but we cannot guarantee anything and if we mess up we are not liable for anything.  

Although, I don't know anything about this area of law and have no idea if that is enough to get them out trouble or not.  

Good luck with the name I gave you.  Call quickly.  Although, she did say she would be there all night, and she really wants to make it right.  I don't know if she can, but she seemed to be "above" the ad desk person and could possibly have some influence here.

----------


## SteveMartin

Thank you for taking the time to do that, Thunderbolt!

HUGE KUDOS to you!

----------


## JohnnyWrath

record all phone calls with these people if possible.

----------


## Charles Wilson

It appears that the newspaper and the NH GOP have embraced Fascism. "You will know them by their fruits". Earlier today I sent the following email to Fergus Cullen and a variation to several newspapers, including the New Hampshire newspaper:

Dear Fergus Cullen,

I copied the following from the Baltimore Sun:

"An official at the New Hampshire GOP, which is co-sponsoring the event with Fox, said that Paul might still be included, but the planning for the debate was still coming together and it was ultimately Fox's call".

"The Associated Press reported last week that the candidates participating in the 90-minute forum at St. Anselm College in Goffstown, N.H., will be Mayor Rudy Giuliani, Gov. Mike Huckabee, Sen. John McCain, Gov. Mitt Romney and Sen. Fred Thompson."

This is not Fox's call, this is your call. IMO, without the support of the NH GOP it will not go on. I hope that the debate will be canceled if Ron Paul is not included. 

Sir, to deny Ron Paul the opportunity to attend the Fox network presidential debates on the 6th of January in NH is an attack on democracy. What are the neocons afraid of? 

As you know, the MSM has blacklisted Ron Paul for the most part. He gets virtually no free face time on television and very little mention in the print media. When he does get free mention in the national media, it is usually an attempt to discredit and marginalize him.

Ron Paul recently made a statement that "Fascism will come wrapped in a flag carrying a cross". He is right on! Does the following look familiar?

Fascism: Various scholars attribute different characteristics to fascism, but the following elements are usually seen as its integral parts: nationalism, statism, militarism, totalitarianism, anti-communism, corporatism, populism, collectivism, and opposition to political and economic liberalism. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism.

Fraudulent Elections: Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections. 

Regards

Charles F. Wilson

----------


## Charles Wilson

> If you are advocating violence then you are not in any way helping Ron Paul get elected. 
> 
> If I misunderstood then I'm sorry...


I agree, violence is not an option, Civil disobedience is. If and when the time comes we will need to get together and strategize. One of the first things would be to put together a legal team with funds to sustain it. We will need to follow the examples set by Gandhi.

----------


## Laja

> Lawrence,
> 
> Feel free to call RP or Rand.  RP seemed genuinely concerned about this, and I think he will urge the campaign for an appropriate response if the MLU has none.
> 
> Good luck and God bless!


This is a grassroots effort.  The official campaign cannot get involved.

----------


## Laja

Okay guys, I wrote a letter to the paper and here's the response I got back:

We publish candidates' ads without regard to our editorial page opinions.
To do anything else would be unethical behavior and bad business. Both should be avoided!
I will look into this first thing tomorrow morning.

Charles Perkins, UnionLeader.com

----------


## AgentPaul001

Guys lets let llepard handle this before things spin out of control.

EDIT: Or at least I think that'd be the best course of action until we know whats actually occured.

----------


## literatim

This royally pisses me off.

----------


## Cyclone

> Guys lets let llepard handle this before things spin out of control.
> 
> EDIT: Or at least I think that'd be the best course of action until we know whats actually occured.


  +1

----------


## Mark

> Guys lets let llepard handle this before things spin out of control.
> 
> EDIT: Or at least I think that'd be the best course of action until we know whats actually occured.


+1 - the paper is aware - no need for further communication - llepard is on it -  he is quite capable of handling the situation

----------


## Cyclone

Any idea what is happening Mark?  We haven't had an update in hours.

----------


## Mark

> Any idea what is happening Mark?  We haven't had an update in hours.


  Nothing other than what's been posted. I would imagine Larry took the wise council  and proceeded and is busy working out the details. 

No posts is a good sign IMO. Probably means things are going in his favor.

It's probably a good time for all to chill and work towards garnering more support for Ron.

I'm sure the paper doesn't want the wrath of the "Ron Paul Nation" at their door like Fox News had.

The paper will make a wise decision.  I doubt they've sold their soul. Although pressure from on high can be intense.

It would be too obvious towards malicious intent for the paper and the powers that be to not proceed in a fair manner at this point.

----------


## SteveMartin

Ron Paul himself is also on it.  Let's let those two (Lepard and Paul) deal with it.

----------


## llepard

The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.

They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.

I am going to sleep on the matter.

But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.

We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.

I would really like to know what the deal is so I think I will keep pushing.

Good night.  LWL

----------


## Minnesota Chris

Good luck Mr. Lepard; you're absolutely right, the Monday paper is a far cry from Sunday.  I hope you and the paper can find a reasonable solution.  Thank you again for all your efforts in the name of liberty, peace, and freedom!

----------


## Big Lou

This may have already been brought up, but does the Monday paper have the same readership numbers as the Sunday?  I doubt it.  If the negotiated price was for a certain level of readership, then they owe you a partial refund or additional days.

----------


## SteveMartin

> The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.
> 
> They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.
> 
> I am going to sleep on the matter.
> 
> But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.
> 
> We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.
> ...



I DEFINITELY would not settle for Monday only.

And...I would very much doubt it was an "honest mistake."

How many full page ads do they get that are this time sensitive?  I bet they don't even get more than a few a year of that size.

I ain't buying this...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Bullchips!! They are following the plan already set in motion. Don't fall for it. 

The paper ENDORSED McCain and then fails to print the Ron Paul Ad on Sunday which is a MUCH larger run. Now they offer you Monday (and a holiday at that) as the fallback?? WOW if they don't run that Ad next Sunday also its crap.

----------


## Naraku

Be sure not to sue them though unless you're told there's clear evidence of misconduct. I don't think a suit would help anything if it's done automatically. Right now the mere threat of a suit may be enough for them to give you extra days.

----------


## Mark

> Bullchips!! They are following the plan already set in motion. Don't fall for it. 
> 
> The paper ENDORSED McCain and then fails to print the Ron Paul Ad on Sunday which is a MUCH larger run. Now they offer you Monday (and a holiday at that) as the fallback?? WOW if they don't run that Ad next Sunday also its crap.


I don't think anyone's falling for anything. The question is how to gain the most ROI possible at this point.

It wasn't an honest mistake, it was deliberate. But they are not above  compensation in kind.

It's been quite obvious for some time that we battle with foes that don't fight fair. 

We will win by being the more advanced warrior.

----------


## jgmaynard

I would still find it unusual for them to drop the ad for political reasons when they ran a sweet article about Paul today. 

JM

----------


## Big Lou

Our local paper delivers to all the Sunday readers on the holidays.  Do they do that?  Also, I bet that many more people will ready Tuesday paper than Monday.  Is it too late to ask for Tuesday, or maybe ask for Tuesday also?

----------


## susano

> Messed up??????????
> 
> What planet are you on???
> 
> Some mfucker leaned on someone pretty heavily not to print!
> 
> Ie: They pointed a gun at someone's head!
> 
> Messed up my arse!
> ...


You are EXACTLY correct. This is not "dirty tricks". This is a concerted effort by the CIA controlled MSM to both smear and blackball Ron Paul. It's a full out assalt on liberty, the constitution and We the People. IT"S WAR. There is no way to take this too seriously. This is our freedom on the line. The CIA has assests all over the MSM, and elites own the whole shebang. These people are our ENEMIES.

JFK said: "Those who make peaceful revolution impossible, will make violent revolution inevitable". I don't know anyone who wants a violent revolution, so everyone had better take this stuff seriously. We have to stop it, turn it around, or god knows what, before uglier scenarios become a reality.

----------


## fj45lvr

get it in on NEW YEARS DAY (people will be off)

----------


## rbu

So they charge the same amount of money no matter which day it is? 

Stick it to them!!

----------


## fj45lvr

> You are EXACTLY correct. This is not "dirty tricks". This is a concerted effort by the CIA controlled MSM to both smear and blackball Ron Paul. It's a full out assalt on liberty, the constitution and We the People. IT"S WAR. There is no way to take this too seriously. This is our freedom on the line. The CIA has assests all over the MSM, and elites own the whole shebang. These people are our ENEMIES.
> 
> JFK said: "Those who make peaceful revolution impossible, will make violent revolution inevitable". I don't know anyone who wants a violent revolution, so everyone had better take this stuff seriously. We have to stop it, turn it around, or god knows what, before uglier scenarios become a reality.


maybe now we know how the cubans and chinese and others lined up the "elite" and filled them with lead.  Is it that kind of a thing??   They eventually work their way around to building up that much hatred??  

Let's hope that when the revolution does come to America that it has more integrity than indiscriminant killing and has some actual EVIDENCE to back it up....but alas it will turn to a "choose a side" type of conflict.

----------


## Misesian

> The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.
> 
> They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.
> 
> I am going to sleep on the matter.
> 
> But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.
> 
> We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.


They are running the ad for monday morning but did they offer just compensation for _honestly mistaking_ the ad date for monday instead of sunday?!  This will tell you whether or not it was an honest mistake.  

A mistake of this magnitude should yield the ad to be run this whole week, including next Sunday!!!

Thanks once again for doing this for the message of liberty, and for the USA Today paper you ran.  I bought some of those that day to leave out in the break area where I work at.  You truly are a patriot!  It is a great thing when God blesses the right people with financial wealth.  I'd be doing the EXACT same thing!

----------


## susano

> I have all sorts of data and information regarding polling for alternative and unorthodox candidates, including sample questions to ask.  If you are interested, please send me an email.  Or you can google:  rolf lindgren poll or polls
> 
> I have worked with Aaron Russo, Michael Badnarik, Ed Thompson (Tommy Thompson's brother), and Judge Jim Gray (California) on scientific polls, which can be used for publicity, fundraising, and market research.


Steve's phone number (posted a few pages back): 207/532-3635
Call him.

----------


## yongrel

I'm willing to give the paper the benefit of the doubt. Can we proceed calmly?

----------


## me3

Curious, wouldn't next Sunday be a great opportunity?

----------


## mojohnk2000

> Please don't advocate violence .... ever.
> 
> Let's say you and a bunch of other angry gun-toting revolutionaries DO go out and attack some news outlet ( hypothetical suggestion: CNN headquarters in Atlanta ) and thanks to brilliant planning and execution you manage to wipe out every scumbag "personality" and all the executives and upper management. GREAT!!!
> 
> What would happen next?
> 
> Total police-state crack-down.
> 
> Martial law.
> ...


"All authority is derived by violence" - Robert A. Hienlein

It took him 30 novels to create that one sentence. But it is true. 

Not to allow me to talk about such things on an academic level violates my right to free speech.

John K

----------


## Mark

> Curious, wouldn't next Sunday be a great opportunity?


If they run it then too for free. Today was ideal with the holidays and all. 

Families are gathered together ect - Much discussion of political topics - plenty of time to learn more about Ron

_before_ the primary. Next Sunday's cutting it a bit tight with no family holiday discussions.

Not even as close to being ideal as today. Multiple immediate runs on consecutive days may help, (for free),

it may even generate more press and talk than a Sunday alone ad would have.

I think we need to press for the apology on top and free  multiple runs, it will generate interest and discussion.

----------


## susano

> Thankyou.
> 
> I don't think the average american has any idea what it's like to live in the UK these days. 
> 
> Petrol is about $11 a gallon
> 
> Over 50% of our income is robbed by the state
> 
> A small 2 bedroom flat where I live will cost you $400,000
> ...


THANK YOU. I'm really pissed off about the people here who said you advocted violence. I know what you meant. Our country was born out of a revolution, for GODsake. What the hell is the matter with people around here? Do I need to post quotes from Alexander Solzhenitzen about how they lamented in the gulags NOT ACTING while they had the freedom to do so? 

NOBODY here has advocted violence. The guy just mentioned keeping your guns available. Believe me, if total martial law comes, you'll be appreciative of what he said. 

Who knows if this country will break out in a full scale rebellion? ANYTHING is possible. The Soviet Union dissolved overnight. We should be so lucky. What these NWO bastards usually like to do is more exemplified by Iraq or the former Yugoslavia. 

It is not advocating violence to say stay alert, America. We also have a right to bear arms in this country. There is NOTHING wrong with talking about it. Some of you have been browbeaten by the stooges who are taking away our rights as we speak. They've got you afraid to even mention the $#@!ing Bill of Rights!

Disgusting.

----------


## Mark

> "All authority is derived by violence" - Robert A. Hienlein
> 
> It took him 30 novels to create that one sentence. But it is true. 
> 
> Not to allow me to talk about such things on an academic level violates my right to free speech.
> 
> John K


I've said it before, the powers that be need to realize that this is no longer the 1960's. 

We're on to them now. We know their tricks. And we don't appreciate it. And we will fight back.

And, If you don't believe in a God, just ignore this, but for those who do, 

I assure you, LBJ and his cronies didn't waltz into Heaven upon their death. 

There is a price to pay for such evil deeds done in this life and in this world.

----------


## susano

> You've raised a very interesting point here and that is the absense of local radio.
> 
> Radio bandwidth has always been very tightly regulated in the UK. It's much harder to set up a little local radio station. All stations are licenced and if you broadcast anything wide of the mark, they'll just cut you off. Game over there!
> 
> The internet has been staring the British people in the face for a decade but nobody has utilised it to get across an alternative  political message successfully. So for example, we have UKIP, the United Kingdon Independance Party, who are trying desperately hard to reverse our entry into the United Socialist State of Europe. They are totally marginalized by the media, an occassional radio interview or a brief appearance on TV but not nearly enough exposure to get their message across. They could have used the internet much better, rather like the Ron Paul movement has but they have failed really. Mind you, it's pretty tough when you are up against a system designed to keep people dumb, drunk, entertained by $#@!e on TV ad spending spending spending.
> 
> I had dinner with some friends last night. I haven't seen them for a year so I was keen to know how their son had been getting on at school.
> 
> He's failed all his exams
> ...



I can verify what you've said because I used to post on a London chat site.

They were mostly 30 somethings, well "schooled" (read: Tavistock mind control), totally godless Darwinists, despise the US, called us "septics", are multiculturalist (as opposed US "melting pot"), Big Brother loving, mindless dupes.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

good point about articles on consecutive days...  this could work in our favor...  imagine  a person saying" I saw a very interesting article in the paper yesterday"  and then saying "oh there it is right there"

RP08

----------


## susano

> The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.
> 
> They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.
> 
> I am going to sleep on the matter.
> 
> But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.
> 
> We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.
> ...


I hope you demand it be on A3 this coming Sunday, as well as tomorrow.

----------


## Hook

Give 'em hell, llepard! 
(I'd hate to have someone like him as my enemy)

----------


## mrkurtz

I just wrote to the Union Leader with this message... Critique/use as you like:

I have been informed by my fellow Ron Paul supporters that your newspaper has blatently censored a full page ad sponsored by a private individual. This ad was supposed to run in this Sunday's edition; and by performing this act of censorship, you have eliminated the last holiday Sunday exposure for this ad. A Monday run of the ad has far less exposure than a Sunday one, and a following Sunday ad will not have the New Year's Day party chatter to benefit it.

I and my fellow supporters are prepared to go to every single one of your advertisers and sponsors to inform them of organized boycotting of their businesses should they continue to fund your newspaper. You know the impact this act of censorship has on the campaign, and you also know what a sponsor-wide boycott will also do to your bottom line.

I would highly suggest to you and your editors to negotiate a fair deal with Mr. Llepard to ensure this act of censorship is properly compensated.

----------


## Arklatex

mrkurtz, take out threat to the bottom line part.  They know that, no need to state the obvious and put a threat in writing.  Let them connect the dots.

----------


## me3

Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader.  Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf.  That is totally counterproductive.

WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots?  That's totally irresponsible.

----------


## mrkurtz

> Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader.  Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf.  That is totally counterproductive.
> 
> WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots?  That's totally irresponsible.


Thanks for the feedback, I rescinded the previous email and resent it without the middle paragraph.

And, btw, I didn't make a threat on behalf of the grassroots... I made it in behalf of folks I've already talked to about potential action. I find that to be completely responsible. 

Don't mistaken grassroots as centralized organization, me3.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader.  Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf.  That is totally counterproductive.
> 
> WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots?  That's totally irresponsible.


agree, wtf people...

----------


## yongrel

> Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader.  Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf.  That is totally counterproductive.
> 
> WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots?  That's totally irresponsible.


The new blood is a little overenthusiastic.

----------


## me3

> Don't mistaken grassroots as centralized organization, me3.


llepard is trying to handle a difficult situation.  Jumping in as a 3rd party with accusations (you have no proof of), and making threats against advertisers is irresponsible, period.

Avoid entangling alliances and the affairs of other supporters.

Btw, I have been online since 1995 and run several dozen websites.  I'm curious how you rescinded an email.  There are several to past girlfriends I would like to get back.

----------


## colecrowe

> This is Genius!
> 
> Tell the Union Leader's competition! This move by them is all about McCain and their endorsement of him. You could see it in the YouTube debate, McCain's scared to death of Ron Paul!


QFT

----------


## Thanehand

> Btw, I have been online since 1995 and run several dozen websites.  I'm curious how you rescinded an email.  There are several to past girlfriends I would like to get back.


LMAO!  Glad I wasn't the only one wondering that.

----------


## Ronin

> Btw, I have been online since 1995 and run several dozen websites.  I'm curious how you rescinded an email.  There are several to past girlfriends I would like to get back.


I know Exchange/Outlook can do it, but only emails sent to addresses that the exchange server manages. I'm with you though. Way too many 3am emails on my record

----------


## SteveMartin

bump

----------


## Menthol Patch

> The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.
> 
> They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.
> 
> I am going to sleep on the matter.
> 
> But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.
> 
> We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.
> ...


Push for it to run TWICE!

----------


## Dan Klaus

> Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader. Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf. That is totally counterproductive.
> 
> WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots? That's totally irresponsible.


Mrkurtz - what in the world are thinking about?  Let Lepard handle this on his own....good lord!!!

----------


## Charles Wilson

> Yes, but.
> 
> If I sue them, like i intend to, I can depose all of their employees to find out how this advertisement conveniently got left out.
> 
> Now, all those employees may lie under oath, but I am willing to take those odds.
> 
> Everyone calm down, we will get to the bottom of this.  
> 
> Firm peaceful solutions.
> ...


Larry I want to thank you for all that you are doing in your support of Ron Paul. If you do decide to sue the newspaper it will give us a good opportunity to find out -- through depositions -- how the MSM coordinates between each of the networks, etc,,  to deny Ron Paul equal coverage. The MSM is working hand in glove with the GOP leadership. I have no doubt that there is a conspiracy -- overt or covert  -- to silence Ron Paul. This is a blatant attack on democracy and should not be tolerated. I will particapate in a fund raising to help with your legal expenses if you decide to go forward with a law suit.

----------


## tsetsefly

> The paper is claiming it is an honest mistake.  No surprise there.
> 
> They will run it tomorrow on Page A2.  Tommorrow is not Sunday.
> 
> I am going to sleep on the matter.
> 
> But, my initial reaction is that one day is not going to satisfy me.  I think I am going to continue with my original plan.  Tomorrow I will be getting a lawyer involved.
> 
> We do not know if it was intentional or not, although my gut tells me it was.
> ...


was it run in other NH newspapers?

----------


## Laja

Okay, here's what I got today from the Union Leader:

As promised, I've inquired about the ad that did not run in Sunday's editions. As you probably know, it ran on Page 2 of the lead section today. When the advertising VP learned about the problem last night, he came into the office and made sure that the ad ran on the best possible page in the following edition. The newsroom gave up Page 2, which had been planned as a news page, to allow that to happen.

Charles Perkins, UnionLeader.com

----------


## cchapman84

I work for a national magazine, and I have to say that accidents do happen, and sometimes ads get dropped (and since Murphy's Law always applies, it always seems like the worst possible ad gets dropped - either the one from that big client that took you months to score, or the one that's paying full rate card, or the one that you know is going to raise a giant stink). Sounds like they handled it quite well (probably the same way we would have handled it). Accidents do happen, and as long as they've done something to make it up to you, I'd say it truly was an accident.

----------


## torchbearer

A2 is good placement.

----------


## LizF

> Okay, here's what I got today from the Union Leader:
> 
> As promised, I've inquired about the ad that did not run in Sunday's editions. As you probably know, it ran on Page 2 of the lead section today. When the advertising VP learned about the problem last night, he came into the office and made sure that the ad ran on the best possible page in the following edition. The newsroom gave up Page 2, which had been planned as a news page, to allow that to happen.
> 
> Charles Perkins, UnionLeader.com


Wow...thanks for the update!





> A2 is good placement.


Indeed it is!

----------


## ItsTime

not acceptable, they placed it on Monday and think that has the same circulation as Sunday???? Tell them you do not accept and should have asked before they ran it today.




> Okay, here's what I got today from the Union Leader:
> 
> As promised, I've inquired about the ad that did not run in Sunday's editions. As you probably know, it ran on Page 2 of the lead section today. When the advertising VP learned about the problem last night, he came into the office and made sure that the ad ran on the best possible page in the following edition. The newsroom gave up Page 2, which had been planned as a news page, to allow that to happen.
> 
> Charles Perkins, UnionLeader.com

----------


## Laja

BTW, my original letter to him was very professional and allowed that it was a mistake on their part.  He was very cordial and very helpful.  In today's reponse back to him, I thanked him for the Page 2 newspage and discussed some of the issues we Ron Paul supporters have with mainstream media in general, and how we've become very sensitive to occurrences like this.  The email was friendly and I wished him a happy new year.  Then I included two links to the video's "A New Hope for America 2.0" and "Ron Paul Rising."  

I think we can make friends with the press by being professional and non-accusatory.

----------


## ItsTime

bull$hit A2 of MONDAY's paper??? give me a f-ing break.  They need to refund him and run the ad again.  Monday's ads cost less and get less circulation. 




> A2 is good placement.

----------


## Laja

> not acceptable, they placed it on Monday and think that has the same circulation as Sunday???? Tell them you do not accept and should have asked before they ran it today.


It may not have the same circulation today, but there will be lots of people who've taken off from work and will be reading the paper.  Everything always seems to work out for the good of Ron Paul, even though at the time, it looks bad.  

The ad may be read today by someone who'll make a world of difference who didn't read yesterday's paper.  Let's be positive and let's not alienate ANYONE in NH, especially the media.

----------


## ItsTime

when they did not run one of Skiing ads, they ran it twice. They should do the same because this is a bigger error.




> It may not have the same circulation today, but there will be lots of people who've taken off from work and will be reading the paper.  Everything always seems to work out for the good of Ron Paul, even though at the time, it looks bad.  
> 
> The ad may be read today by someone who'll make a world of difference who didn't read yesterday's paper.  Let's be positive and let's not alienate ANYONE in NH, especially the media.

----------


## SteveMartin

The real story, I suspect, has yet to be told.

I am willing to bet the farm this was no "innocent mistake."

----------


## Laja

It's Time, your anger is frightening me and I don't think it's going to help our cause one bit.  In fact, just the opposite.

----------


## FireofLiberty

The placement for Monday was good but the circulation on Sunday is not the same as a Monday, it's much less on a Monday, and I'm sure that an ad in the Monday edition would cost significantly less than one in the Sunday edition.

In short, I don't think this is acceptable at all.  My advice to llepard would be to get his lawyer to make some noise and get them to run it again in this coming Sunday's edition.

----------


## Ozwest

A2 on Monday is a poor replacement for Sunday regardless of positioning. The Union Leader needs to do better than that. Much better.

I'm not buying the "honest mistake" defence.

As llepard has already questioned, would the same have occurred if it was a John McCain ad?

Jeepers Peepers!

----------


## krott5333

> I just wrote to the Union Leader with this message... Critique/use as you like:
> 
> I have been informed by my fellow Ron Paul supporters that your newspaper has blatently censored a full page ad sponsored by a private individual. This ad was supposed to run in this Sunday's edition; and by performing this act of censorship, you have eliminated the last holiday Sunday exposure for this ad. A Monday run of the ad has far less exposure than a Sunday one, and a following Sunday ad will not have the New Year's Day party chatter to benefit it.
> 
> I and my fellow supporters are prepared to go to every single one of your advertisers and sponsors to inform them of organized boycotting of their businesses should they continue to fund your newspaper. You know the impact this act of censorship has on the campaign, and you also know what a sponsor-wide boycott will also do to your bottom line.
> 
> I would highly suggest to you and your editors to negotiate a fair deal with Mr. Llepard to ensure this act of censorship is properly compensated.



STAY OUT OF IT!



sometimes I don't understand how some of you are smart enough to support Ron Paul, but stupid enough to think doing something like this is a good idea.

----------


## Ozwest

Addenda: It's January the 1st in Australia.

Happy New Year you "kooks!"

----------


## Triton

> Oh lord, this is a private dispute between llepard and the Union Leader. Please don't involve yourself directly or make threats on his or the grassroots behalf. That is totally counterproductive.
> WTF is up with new people on this forum and running around making threats on behalf of the grassroots? That's totally irresponsible.


I agree.  Some people here need to be reminded that this is Lepard's fight and money. Keep your big mouths and your knee-jerk comments out of it. All you are doing is making it harder for him to get a satisfactory (as defined by HIM, not us...) resolution, and making our candidate look bad. Stay out of this!

----------


## speciallyblend

nh paper can reap what it sows

----------


## Zibblu

Does anyone have a scan of this ad in the paper?

----------


## mojohnk2000

> I agree.  Some people here need to be reminded that this is Lepard's fight and money. Keep your big mouths and your knee-jerk comments out of it. All you are doing is making it harder for him to get a satisfactory (as defined by HIM, not us...) resolution, and making our candidate look bad. Stay out of this!



I'd like to remind everyone here that the media serves at the pleasure of the public. Just check the CFR. Any citizen has a right to make a negative or positive comment on the medias actions regarding this or any other issue.

IMHO just like the "Glen Beck" incident; a strong overwhelming message must be sent that WE will not tolerate poor performance on their behave. Lack of professionalism on their part will not be tolerated and assures shift and overwhelming punishment.

----------


## me3

> I'd like to remind everyone here that the media serves at the pleasure of the public. Just check the CFR. Any citizen has a right to make a negative or positive comment on the medias actions regarding this or any other issue.


Sure, but it's not right to start negotiating on behalf of Mr. Leppard via letters indicating boycotts or threats.  It totally undermines his negotiating position.




> IMHO just like the "Glen Beck" incident; a strong overwhelming message must be sent that WE will not tolerate poor performance on their behave. Lack of professionalism on their part will not be tolerated and assures shift and overwhelming punishment.


Keep your eyes on the prize.  We are trying to win an election, not reform the media.  Both are noble goals, but the stakes are too high to get hung up on punishment or theatrics.

----------


## shadow26

> Push for it to run TWICE!


Here is the reason it should run NEXT SUNDAY, as well:  the ENTIRE state reads the SUNDAY edition of the Manchester Union Leader, because MOST of the other papers in the state do NOT have a Sunday edition. On Monday, however; those 'extra' readers go back to their regular papers. TENS of THOUSANDS of NH readers who WOULD have seen the ad in the Sunday Union Leader will NOT see it in the Monday/weekday editions, because they are reading their own local papers. Simple as that.

----------


## colecrowe

QFT




> Here is the reason it should run NEXT SUNDAY, as well:  the ENTIRE state reads the SUNDAY edition of the Manchester Union Leader, because MOST of the other papers in the state do NOT have a Sunday edition. On Monday, however; those 'extra' readers go back to their regular papers. TENS of THOUSANDS of NH readers who WOULD have seen the ad in the Sunday Union Leader will NOT see it in the Monday/weekday editions, because they are reading their own local papers. Simple as that.

----------


## Charles Wilson

> The real story, I suspect, has yet to be told.
> 
> I am willing to bet the farm this was no "innocent mistake."


I have a suggestion: If the paper is really sorry and wants to make amends how about suggesting that they write a story about the MSM trying to silence Ron Paul by not allowing him to participate on the Fox forum on the 6th of January, and run the story this Sunday on the front page?

----------


## SteveMartin

bump

----------


## GR4RonPaul

> I have a suggestion: If the paper is really sorry and wants to make amends how about suggesting that they write a story about the MSM trying to silence Ron Paul by not allowing him to participate on the Fox forum on the 6th of January, and run the story this Sunday on the front page?


Well, you got partially what you asked for:
http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...7-53e7746cbbae

----------


## Charles Wilson

> Well, you got partially what you asked for:
> http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...7-53e7746cbbae


Awesome! Now I hope they will print it in the newspaper on the front page.

----------


## Suzu

> Well, you got partially what you asked for:
> http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...7-53e7746cbbae


I added this page to StumbleUpon so if you're a user, give it a thumbs up.

----------


## jgmaynard

I saw it in today's paper - looks great! 

JM

----------


## susano

Where is llepard? I'm curious if he finds this Monday run acceptable. It's certainly not, imo.

----------


## mojohnk2000

> Sure, but it's not right to start negotiating on behalf of Mr. Leppard via letters indicating boycotts or threats.  It totally undermines his negotiating position.
> 
> I'm not looking to negotiate on Mr. Leppard behalf. I'm saying; If he is treated unfairly punishment should be swift and assured.
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes on the prize.  We are trying to win an election, not reform the media.  Both are noble goals, but the stakes are too high to get hung up on punishment or theatrics.


If the field was level I would agree with you. But the field is not! Some battles must fought on many fronts.

It seems that the only thing they understand is what hurts their pocket books.

----------


## AgentPaul001

Ugh. Man I'm so afraid everytime someone posts something like this topic. The knee jerk reaction from just 1% of the community can really hurt impressions of the movement.

----------


## drdamwi

So how much would we have to pay to sponsor this ad again this Sunday, if the paper will not cave in and run it gratis?  Would it be easier to just chip in and get the ad paid for, even though it chaps my a$$ to give the paper more money for their incompetence... I'd throw in a benjamin just to get it done.

----------


## noztnac

Everyone in New Hampshire go make copies of both Llepard ads.  Drop by the newspaper stand in the morning and physically insert the ads into the paper.  Do that every day between now and the election. Do USA today too.

----------


## Charles Wilson

Has anyone heard from LLepard lately? Hopefully a Neocon goon squad has not put him in a re-education camp for daring to oppose the fascists -- just kidding. Seriously, if he needs help in anyway we need to know.

----------


## DeafPalmdale

Any update? What's the plan?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Lawrence seems to have vanished. i really hope he is ok.

----------


## MRoCkEd

same here..

----------


## Mark

I think it was Walt that posted that Larry is traveling now, probably doesn't have time to post.

I'm sure he's fine.

----------


## LibertyEagle

bump for update from llepard.

----------


## Lyn

Yes, please I am dying to know how this was resolved.

----------


## llepard

OK, 

I am sure that it was not an innocent mistake.

They ran the ad on Monday, New Year's Eve for free.

It will run tomorrow in the Primary Election insert section.

It will also run this Sunday, Jan. 6th.  I have been assured of this in writing.

I have not made a decision on my legal course.  I want to see it run on Sunday and I am not comfortable speaking about it on the forum because we may be monitored.  I still have not found a good attorney in New Hampshire despite a fair amount of effort on my part.

I am sorry I cannot say more, let's see it run this Sunday, then more info.

Best, LWL

----------


## WachterZ

Thanks for the update and good luck in whatever course you take!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Glad to see you here! we were getting worried.

----------


## WilliamC

Thank you so much for doing this. I have a copy of the USA today paper with your add that I will save for posterity. 

Sounds like if they ran your add 3 times instead of 1 for the same cost you ended up coming out ahead.

William C Colley

----------


## Avalon

I assume all that for what you originally paid?

----------


## LibertiORDeth

Goooooooo Llepard!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

good luck

----------


## LibertyEagle

Thank you llepard!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Thank you so much for doing this. I have a copy of the USA today paper with your add that I will save for posterity. 
> 
> Sounds like if they ran your add 3 times instead of 1 for the same cost you ended up coming out ahead.
> 
> William C Colley



I wouldn't say that's coming out ahead at all.  Those who might have THIS WEEK thumbed through the paper it was SUPPOSED to run in and subsequently looked for info on Dr. Paul are lost to us now.

----------


## slantedview

> OK, 
> 
> I am sure that it was not an innocent mistake.
> 
> They ran the ad on Monday, New Year's Eve for free.
> 
> It will run tomorrow in the Primary Election insert section.
> 
> It will also run this Sunday, Jan. 6th.  I have been assured of this in writing.
> ...


glad to hear that things are at least progressing.

----------


## Lyn

This sounds much better than what I had originally thought which was that they were just running it the day after end of story.  Good luck with settling this fairly.  I think you have done a wonderful job with these ads and those three days of exposure will be great for visability. 
         I use your example many times over when talking up Ron's support to those who say they don't think he has enough support.  After talking about your ads, the blimp, the recordbreaking fundraiser days etc. they are flabbergasted that a candidate could have grassroots support and secondly that they haven't hardly heard about it in the media.  

        I just had this conversation one hour ago with my sister in law and she was in awe of the media bias once I showed her the stats of what's really happening.

----------


## walt

I'd say that if they run it three times as you stated for the price of one that they are sincere.

If they execute that as promised, I'd say your endless energy is likely better spent on other tasks. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed.

----------


## Daveforliberty

Lawrence, you continue to be a hero of the Revolution.  If you ever decide to run for office, I for one will help return your investment.

----------


## piotr1

Makes me want to hug Mr. Llepard

----------


## urimind

Heck yes!  Llepard is one of our best.  Stuff like this just motivates us all!

----------


## dawnbt

> Lawrence, you continue to be a hero of the Revolution.  If you ever decide to run for office, I for one will help return your investment.


+1

----------


## austin4paul

> Lawrence, you continue to be a hero of the Revolution.  If you ever decide to run for office, I for one will help return your investment.


+2  

And I'm confident that you'll be able to reach out to us when and if you're ready Lawrence, as I'm sure that the organizers of this forum are already thinking of ways that this site and sharing of ideas can continue beyond this election.  I envision the site continuing as a public forum for the President of the United States where citizens can come to share ideas and/or post grievances.

----------

